# My Asian Mantis Setup



## Jolt (Jun 5, 2005)

My Overly FAT young mantis.....


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks good. What are you using for a substrate? Doesn't look like it holds much moisture.


----------



## Jolt (Jun 5, 2005)

Its a mixture of a few types of potting soil. It keeps my indoor ivy plants happy......and it seems to hold a decent amount of moisture


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 6, 2005)

Nicely done jolt, looks similar to a couple of my stick tanks.


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL That's a nice tank, Does yours always hang there upside down on the top? Mine used to just do that all day. never left the top.  

Another of mine used to run ALL over...


----------



## Jolt (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, He generally stays at the top.


----------

